# Anybody Shoot Kent Fast Steel??



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

How do you think it compares to Federal, Remington, Winchester, etc?
Thanks


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

I've been shooting it for the last 4-5 years..... I have had great success with it. Seems like it hits hard. I don't however get to caught up with the brand of shells i shoot.

As long as it fires and knocks them down is all that matter to me. Most of my shots are within 20 yards So the performance issue really isn't as big of a deal say for someone who is pass shooting.

Sorry i can't be of more help!

Good luck hunting!


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I shot it for one year and when I didn't have a dud it worked great. I had several duds that stuck in the barrel. Sent the remainder to Kent and they said it got wet. No kidding, I am a waterfowler. If you get them even a little wet you are asking for trouble. This was two years ago, so if they have changed something you might be ok. We had a post on this and some guys even had duds when field hunting and had never got them wet. I only was using 3.5" steel.

I'm a federal man now and love them. I went with the Kent's before because they were less expensive.

Good Hunting.


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

that all i shot is Kents 3 1/2 in 2's and geese don't have a chance if their under 50 yards but i also have a pattern master at the end of my meat stick it's the only was to go


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I really like kent 3 1/2 #1's for ducks or geese.
I also use 3 inch 3's or 4's for ducks if i know the shots will be close.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I have used them last 2 years worked great. My first choice is Winchester then the Kents. Dan


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

federals hit harder and dont dud out of your barrel in a black mess.

kents are good though, just not great.
federal ultrashoks are great.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All I use when I can find it.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I think there good loads, I just bought a case of 3'' #3's for 109$ They shoot good out my 870 Express Super Magnum.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Turns out yessss....they shoot the best out of my 870. I've shot every brand their might be and I am a big advocate of Kent #2's or #1's, both are solid depending on the situation.


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

I am having a heck of a time getting the kent 3.5 1 3/8oz. BB's to pattern out of my black eagle 2. I shot about a 4 or 5 foot pattern @ 30 yds with the mod choke in. I switched to the cyl choke, then the imp. cyl. choke. I have been having better luck with a 3" than a 3.5 out of this gun.

Most of my kills have been close and I have been killing 2 geese with one shot quite often (if they are close enuf). this is telling me that my pattern is way to open, and i'm not getting the range that I should be.

Everyone has told me to get a patternmaster, but that guy said you should shoot 1 1/8 oz loads out of his chokes. Has anyone heard of this sort of thing? He also said that whith his chokes, all that you will need to buy is 3" shells and still be able to kill geese @ 60 yds.

the patternmaster "info" was all second hand, I didnt talk to the guy myself, so I was wondering if anyone on here knows if this stuff is true or not.

Has anyone bought a patternmaster for their SB2 and if so did the patterns improve and with what shells?


----------



## quackhead77 (Oct 8, 2006)

:beer: shoot good through a benelli sbe lot of hard hits. the best thing to do is get a box or a couple from a buddy and pattern them through you gun with the choke you like. dont be limited to just kents. fed makes a shell for the same money called speed shok not the ultra shok it shoots 1550 fps great shell. get you some diffeant shells and just test shoot to see witch one patterns best out of you gun and your choke. good luck


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

well, I have always shot federal's until I shot 2 duds in the same magazine once when the latest and fattest greenheads were just about to get froze of the slough. Couldnt believe it...click, and the bb's rolled out the end of the barrel.
Then when to remingtons fast steel and like that, but had heard everyone crowing about Kent, so am trying that now....just havent had the chance to down a duck with it yet.
thanks


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Loved Kents till I had five duds in two boxes, been shooting winchester for the most part now, still shoot some kents, and ours duds didn't get wet, don't know why they didn't go off


----------



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

shot a couple boxes of kents and thought they hit really hard. as good or better then the federal speed-shok. had some duds with estate shells, though.


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

I sware by the stuff!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

That is all I use and have never had a dud. Now that I read about other people's problems with them I am going to have five duds next outting.


----------



## gonefshn (Oct 22, 2003)

Use it quite a bit. Last year three of us compared it to Winchester Supreme's and Federal Premiums. We all shoot Beretta 391's. Tried different chokes and finally settled on Carlson full chokes. We used 3" #1's (our primary duck load). The Kent at at least if not better patterns than the others. Over the past 2 year the three of us have been using these loads. Between us we've probably gone through 10+ cases of shells. We've never had a dud like some of the guys posted. For the money we've found them to be about the best deal out there.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

used to shoot it all the time until my brother blew out the end of his barrel on his 870 wingmaster. Made the end of the barrel look like a bugs bunny cartoon when elmer fudd's barrel get blown out looking like a daisy. I thought that might just be a coincidence the next weekend my cousin blew out the side of his barrel on his SBE. My brother then called Kent they said he clogged his barrel with mud or something else however they both blew out on the second shot at flocks of birds. So there is no way it was clogged with mud it had to be the wads from the first shot. Needless to say we will never shoot that junk again. This has happened to another guy that I hunt with as well with Kent shells.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Water Swater, another possible explanation to your barrel woes would be the shot rusting together creating a steel "slug".


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Horsager,

That could be it never thought of that I guess either way I think what upsets me the most is that Kent did nothing didn't offer any help or replace the barrels or the shells. Poor customer service with a poor product. That's just where I stand!


----------



## twinterhalter (Nov 15, 2004)

I can personally say I have shot 2-4 cases per season of Kent Fasteel for 10 seasons with no duds. Performance seem similar to other brands but cost savings is huge. $89.99 per case for 3" 1560 fps steel. I shoot it hunting pheasants in the Dakotas and Nebraska too. I have had problems with Federal loads (several duds) and Federals seem to leave much more fouling behind then Kents.


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

i really dont get caught up in the whole shell controversy. In minnesota i have scouted and hunted dam's that one could use a tennis racket to kill mallards they are so close. I find 2 3/4 very effeficient and easier on shoulder...just my two sense...i understand larger shot for mroe open water and geese.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

I have had great luck with both 3" #4 and 3 1/2 BB Kent Fasteel loads. I can't shoot Federals..they just seem to spray unburned powder all over. Never had a dud Kent either :strapped:


----------

